# Spiderwood in substrate



## Nigel95 (30 Jun 2017)

If I bury my Spiderwood 'trees' in substrate and lay a few small lava rocks around it. How big is the chance of it floating up? I will soak them in a Bucket but they will be standing weeks in a dry start. The roots will be glued on the 'trees'. 







Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Million (3 Jul 2017)

I would think they'll be OK if you make the submersion process quite gradual, rather than filling up the whole tank in one go. I love the right side of the scape, but the left side doesn't quite have the same depth - I think because the sizes of the vertical 'trunks' are more uniform


----------



## Nigel95 (4 Jul 2017)

Million said:


> I would think they'll be OK if you make the submersion process quite gradual, rather than filling up the whole tank in one go. I love the right side of the scape, but the left side doesn't quite have the same depth - I think because the sizes of the vertical 'trunks' are more uniform



I tried some tiny pieces in the back on the left but it was distracting. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (4 Jul 2017)

Plan is to use suction cups on the bottom and tie the 'trees' with fishing line to them. Any better ideas please give them! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Jul 2017)

I would play it safe and submerge them in large tubs first; they are really very buoyant at the start, so much so that even with a couple of lava rocks; I suspect one side of them would rise, totally ruining any dry scaping.

It took roughly a week for my small pieces to waterlog weighed in a bucket, so it shouldn't be a ridiculous amount of time to wait


----------



## Nigel95 (4 Jul 2017)

Aqua360 said:


> I would play it safe and submerge them in large tubs first; they are really very buoyant at the start, so much so that even with a couple of lava rocks; I suspect one side of them would rise, totally ruining any dry scaping.
> 
> It took roughly a week for my small pieces to waterlog weighed in a bucket, so it shouldn't be a ridiculous amount of time to wait



All pieces are chilling in a tub for atleast  4 More weeks. My concern is the wood drying out during my dry start to attach the mosses. 

View attachment 109051

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Jul 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> All pieces are chilling in a tub for atleast  4 More weeks. My concern is the wood drying out during my dry start to attach the mosses.
> 
> View attachment 109051
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk



I see, that is a concern; you could attach the mosses individually, let them dry appropriately then test them in the tub to see if they sink again; then once all are mossed and sinking it lets you scape quickly


----------

